# Bootloader bypass



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm sure alot of bionic owners have caught wind of the news but if you haven't, here it is.

http://www.eternityproject.eu/topic/49-bootloader-bypass-kexec-for-motorola-razr/

Custom kernels will now become a reality! It's in it's infancy but it is a current working bypass to moto's B.S.!!!!


----------



## jjkoolaid (Mar 20, 2012)

Whoa!!


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

A new WORLD awaits!


----------



## Cvballa3g0 (Oct 12, 2011)

hjgjkdmsfl,g;sdlkfjgsrmdfgsdfg

Sorry, I had to wipe the come off my keyboard.


----------



## robbies7897 (Nov 9, 2011)

That's super exciting. Custom kernels are great, I miss them a lot. My Samsung Epic on Sprint was made into a beast with them, so hopefully this becomes a reality!!!


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

finally i miss having it being used to my og droid


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I just am hopeful that it doesn't come with a huge hit to battery life. I have never been able to use a custom permalink.(late) bloomer. I can only the imagine the performance tweaks.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

The fact that it appears released is news to me. However, it still looks like the second core is still not being recognized properly in the Kexec, but this is definitely progress.


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

Cvballa3g0 said:


> hjgjkdmsfl,g;sdlkfjgsrmdfgsdfg
> 
> Sorry, I had to wipe the come off my keyboard.


LOL


----------

